# Programm gesucht!



## jelane (5. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen!

Ich suche ein Programm wo man verschiedene Effekte für die Bilder herstellen kann z.B Regeneffekt oder sogar ein silde Effekt!Gibt es sowelche Programme kostenlos?Ich habe momentan den Movie Maker aber der ist etwas langweilig!oder kann man mit dem Movie Maker auch sowelche Effekte herstellen?

Lg
Jelane


----------



## ink (5. April 2008)

Moin
Gimp wäre kostenlos.
Schau mal in unsere Grafik Faq, da wirst du noch weitere nützliche Dinge finden. 

mfg


----------

